# Connection Drops Regularly When Using a VPN



## DialogueWithTheStars (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello! Let me know if this post is in the wrong place. Here's my situation: I'm running OpenVPN (connecting to a commercial VPN provider) on a FreeBSD 7.3 system (FreeNAS 7 to be specific), and I've all of a sudden started having trouble where the VPN just goes down after awhile--could be a day, could be a few days--and the only way to bring it back is by restarting OpenVPN.

This is what I get in the system log when things go down:


```
openvpn[1853]: RESOLVE: Cannot resolve host address: openvpn.mullvad.net: [TRY_AGAIN] A temporary error occurred on an authoritative name server.
```

Which led me to believe it was a DNS issue. However, when I try to ping an IP address like Google's 8.8.8.8, I get this:


```
ping: sendto: No buffer space available
```

After a bit of research, it seems like I might be having memory issues, but [CMD="netstat -m"][/CMD] returns:


```
459/1101/1560 mbufs in use (current/cache/total)
306/670/976/25600 mbuf clusters in use (current/cache/total/max)
306/206 mbuf+clusters out of packet secondary zone in use (current/cache)
0/20/20/12800 4k (page size) jumbo clusters in use (current/cache/total/max)
0/0/0/6400 9k jumbo clusters in use (current/cache/total/max)
0/0/0/3200 16k jumbo clusters in use (current/cache/total/max)
726K/1695K/2422K bytes allocated to network (current/cache/total)
0/0/0 requests for mbufs denied (mbufs/clusters/mbuf+clusters)
0/0/0 requests for jumbo clusters denied (4k/9k/16k)
0/23/6656 sfbufs in use (current/peak/max)
0 requests for sfbufs denied
0 requests for sfbufs delayed
6002 requests for I/O initiated by sendfile
0 calls to protocol drain routines
```

I'm no BSD expert, but that doesn't look like I'm having a memory problem. So, any ideas what might be causing this drop in the connection?


----------

